# He comprado 20.000€ de SANs a 5,8€.



## Último nick (9 Ene 2015)

Que Dios me pille confesado. No le veo sentido a la caida así que me la juego. Un saludo y aceptaré el owned con dignidad si al final lo hay.


----------



## valdomero (9 Ene 2015)

yo compré a 6. Ánimos campeon


----------



## OberOst (9 Ene 2015)




----------



## mpbk (9 Ene 2015)

yo esperaré a ver si quiere cerrar el gap de diciembre de 2013.......ahi tengo la orden.

pero yo no le meto tantas fichas como tu jajaj


----------



## Adicto (9 Ene 2015)

Último nick dijo:


> Que Dios me pille confesado. No le veo sentido a la caida así que me la juego. Un saludo y aceptaré el owned con dignidad si al final lo hay.



¿Pero con qué objetivo de salida? ¿Le has metido stop? 
Es muy diferente intentar pillar un gap al alza el lunes por la mañana y ver que pasa el resto de la jornada que meter pasta para que sea lo que dios quiera aunque tengas que mantener la posición meses.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (9 Ene 2015)

Spread con el Santander para lucrarse con la ampliación de capital restringida y el cambio de política de dividendos - Rankia

por si os sirve


----------



## mpbk (9 Ene 2015)

Adicto dijo:


> ¿Pero con qué objetivo de salida? ¿Le has metido stop?
> Es muy diferente intentar pillar un gap al alza el lunes por la mañana y ver que pasa el resto de la jornada que meter pasta para que sea lo que dios quiera aunque tengas que mantener la posición meses.



5.68 tengo la orden yo.......esta en soporte cariño.


----------



## Último nick (9 Ene 2015)

Adicto dijo:


> ¿Pero con qué objetivo de salida? ¿Le has metido stop?
> Es muy diferente intentar pillar un gap al alza el lunes por la mañana y ver que pasa el resto de la jornada que meter pasta para que sea lo que dios quiera aunque tengas que mantener la posición meses.



Pensando en el largo plazo. Me arrepentí de salir y he vuelto. No he puesto stop.


----------



## mpbk (9 Ene 2015)

yo si pierde los 5.5 en cierres me salgo. por debajo, se pierde la tendencia primaria, y el valor volveria a minimos de 2012.

la que hará subir el ibex a 11500 es telefonica. pero bbva y santander deberian por lo menos ser laterales-alcistas.


----------



## sierramadre (9 Ene 2015)

Hoy la mitad de los españolos han vendido SAN y la otra mitad ha comprado.

Cierto es también que la mitad de los nuevos bolsistas del último año han descubierto hoy lo que es la bolsa de verdad.


----------



## Freedomfighter (9 Ene 2015)

::


----------



## Adicto (9 Ene 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> 5.68 tengo la orden yo.......esta en soporte cariño.



Tú no eres el que ha metido 20 de los grandes…
Los soportes sólo existen para ser rotos… sería gracioso salir con pérdidas del petróleo para volver a salir con pérdidas del SAN.


----------



## mpbk (10 Ene 2015)

Adicto dijo:


> Tú no eres el que ha metido 20 de los grandes…
> Los soportes sólo existen para ser rotos… sería gracioso salir con pérdidas del petróleo para volver a salir con pérdidas del SAN.



yo de santander mantengo el 20% de mi cartera de LP, ya vendi el 80% en máximos......si hubiese vendido todo no dudaria a reentrar con el 20% a estos precios, el nivel a no perder está claro, si se pierde, a minimos de 2009 otra vez,


----------



## morenillocam (10 Ene 2015)

en rankia la ven a dos euros....


----------



## Forespak (11 Ene 2015)

6.10

Pero con poquito.

Y con permiso de mi señora.


----------



## Adicto (11 Ene 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> yo de santander mantengo el 20% de mi cartera de LP, ya vendi el 80% en máximos......si hubiese vendido todo no dudaria a reentrar con el 20% a estos precios, el nivel a no perder está claro, si se pierde, a minimos de 2009 otra vez,



Pues yo veo a BBVA más interesante si tuviera que reentrar en el ibex… pero veo otros mercados mas interesantes.


----------



## Pepe Broz (11 Ene 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> la que hará subir el ibex a 11500 es telefonica. .



Así es, la gente solo piensa en consumir mas y mas minutos de conversación...::::::


De 10 amigos, 7 han reducido o eliminado su tarifa de voz porque no la gastan. Telf acabará siendo un simple suministrador de internet hasta que google se la coma.

Puedes esperar el Ibex ahí


----------



## mpbk (11 Ene 2015)

Adicto dijo:


> Pues yo veo a BBVA más interesante si tuviera que reentrar en el ibex… pero veo otros mercados mas interesantes.



bbva bajo lentamente. san lo ha hecho en una sesión...


----------



## morenillocam (11 Ene 2015)

bancos no tocar


----------



## Adicto (11 Ene 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> bbva bajo lentamente. san lo ha hecho en una sesión...



¿Ese es tu argumento?
En Santander no ha bajado en una sesión, ha bajado por estafar a sus accionistas unos cuantos miles de millones. El Santander lo necesitaba, cosa que ya se venía avisando desde analistas externos, pero lo ha hecho de espaldas a sus dueños actuales… Eso da una confianza….


----------



## Tiogelito (11 Ene 2015)

No entiendo (o no veo) el argumento para entrar. SAN ha bajado poquitito mas que lo que debe bajar simplemente por la ampliacion de capital. Si no baja mas es por la gente pillada (aguno aun asi la semana que viene tira la toalla).
SAN ha bajado lo que le corresponde, segun la ampliacion de capital, no hay una bajada extraña que podamos aprovechar para posicionarnos ¿o creeis que si?
La pregunta es inenua, no va con mala leche. Simplemente no entiendo porque este seria buen momento de compra...


----------



## atlanterra (11 Ene 2015)

El principal motivo para entrar mañana es justamente que nadie ve interesante entrar en estos niveles, ya que la esperan más abajo.


----------



## morenillocam (12 Ene 2015)

por ahora sube hoy el 2 %


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (12 Ene 2015)

Último nick dijo:


> Que Dios me pille confesado. No le veo sentido a la caida así que me la juego. Un saludo y aceptaré el owned con dignidad si al final lo hay.



La caída tiene sentido en tanto en cuanto se ajusta al precio de la importante ampliación de capital realizada.

No obstante, y al igual que ha sucedido en anteriores ocasiones, el valor tiende a recuperarse. Yo también he aumentado mi posición en Santander de manera agresiva. Las anteriores ocasiones resultó ser una excelente inversión.


----------



## ikergutierrez (12 Ene 2015)

Las noticias de hoy contando que Soros ha metido 500MM, dirigidas a la poblacion (mayoria) para que crea que es buen momento para comprar, me hacen esperar una o varias caidas mas.
En bolsa si se quiere ganar, es mejor comprar cuando todos venden.


----------



## mpbk (12 Ene 2015)

yo creo que compró bien el usuario que ha abierto el hilo


----------



## Último nick (12 Ene 2015)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> Las noticias de hoy contando que Soros ha metido 500MM, dirigidas a la poblacion (mayoria) para que crea que es buen momento para comprar, me hacen esperar una o varias caidas mas.
> En bolsa si se quiere ganar, es mejor comprar cuando todos venden.



George Soros invierte 500 millones en la ampliación de capital de Banco Santander - elEconomista.es

Si Soros ha entrado al precio de la ampliacion (¿6,18?) es porque lo considera una buena inversión. No hay que entrar en teorías conspiratorias. No sé, no la veo a 4€ y el genio este pediendo cientos de millones.


----------



## el segador (12 Ene 2015)

Yo espero que toque los 3 euros.


----------



## DONK (12 Ene 2015)

Salte ahora que vas ganando,esa accion es basura.


----------



## Adicto (12 Ene 2015)

Tito Gates entro en FCC hace ya 1 año a un precio superior... subió unos meses y se derrumbó. Que cada cuál invierta como quiera pero que no copie las estrategias de ricos y famosos.


----------



## Último nick (13 Ene 2015)

Ya tengo los derechos santander cotizando (dividendos que puedo vender o que se transformaran en acciones), otros 500€. La bolsa es un chollo ::


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Ene 2015)

Último nick dijo:


> Ya tengo los derechos santander cotizando (dividendos que puedo vender o que se transformaran en acciones), otros 500€. La bolsa es un chollo ::



Por cierto, he leído que el dividendo que pagará SAN ahora en Febrero y en Mayo del 2015 será igual del que solía ser: 0,15 € brutos por acción, y a partir de entonces será de 0,05 € por acción. Por lo que a partir de mayo, habrá que buscar un nuevo sitio donde ganar pasta fácil a base de dividendos, presumiblemente Telefónica o Repsol.

Enhorabuena a los que han y hemos podido entrar con esta nueva _picada _de Santander (hoy día 13 era el último día para entrar en el dividendo de Febrero). El precio de la acción sigue recuperándose, como era de esperar. De momento ya tenemos casi 30 céntimos de ganancias por acción... sin contar los dividendos inminentes


----------



## mpbk (13 Ene 2015)

buena compra

---------- Post added 13-ene-2015 at 17:41 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> yo creo que compró bien el usuario que ha abierto el hilo



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Adicto (13 Ene 2015)

Que sólo han pasado dos jornadas alcistas para todos. Cuando llegue a 7 podéis empezar a chuparos las pollas. 

El que sí hubiera hecho una buena compra es quién hubiera comprado abengoa o iag.
Dios santo Abengoa...


----------



## mpbk (13 Ene 2015)

Adicto dijo:


> Que sólo han pasado dos jornadas alcistas para todos. Cuando llegue a 7 podéis empezar a chuparos las pollas.
> 
> El que sí hubiera hecho una buena compra es quién hubiera comprado abengoa o iag.
> Dios santo Abengoa...



yo si llega a 6,4 las venderia

aun tengo la orden en el gap


----------



## morenillocam (13 Ene 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> yo si llega a 6,4 las venderia
> 
> aun tengo la orden en el gap



las venderás cuando bajen de 5 y no soportes más el pánico


----------



## Último nick (13 Ene 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> yo si llega a 6,4 las venderia
> 
> aun tengo la orden en el gap



Seguramente es un buen consejo. Es como se de verdad se gana dinero, comprando barato y vendiendo caro. Pero yo solo quería una bajada para meter algo para el medio - largo plazo y que rente en dividendos y/o revalorización. Ya reflotaré el hilo cuando venda.


----------



## Adicto (14 Ene 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> yo si llega a 6,4 las venderia
> 
> aun tengo la orden en el gap



¿Por qué comprar algo con tan poca expectativa de revalorización? ¿Y luego a jugar al mismo juego a corto indefinidamente? ¿No sería mejor invertir la pasta en algo que vaya a multiplicar su valor a medio plazo y olvidarse? ¿Quiere decir eso que no eres capaz de ver cuales son ese tipo de valores y sólo puedes ver lo que va a hacer una acción a corto? Eso exige mucha dedicación de tiempo y estres.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (14 Ene 2015)

Adicto dijo:


> ¿Por qué comprar algo con tan poca expectativa de revalorización? ¿Y luego a jugar al mismo juego a corto indefinidamente? ¿No sería mejor invertir la pasta en algo que vaya a multiplicar su valor a medio plazo y olvidarse? ¿Quiere decir eso que no eres capaz de ver cuales son ese tipo de valores y sólo puedes ver lo que va a hacer una acción a corto? Eso exige mucha dedicación de tiempo y estres.



Ésa es la idea. Personalmente, yo hasta después del segundo dividendo pasado mayo, que será de 0,15€ por acción, igual que el año pasado, no pienso empezar a vender SAN.

Saludos.


----------



## Último nick (23 Ene 2015)

Súper contento con mi compra, ahora me toca decidir cuando vender. No tengo ninguna prisa, estoy contento con los dividendos.


----------



## Algas (24 Ene 2015)

Cúbrase con un stop, aunque sea en el punto de entrada.


----------



## Último nick (25 Ene 2015)

Algas dijo:


> Cúbrase con un stop, aunque sea en el punto de entrada.



Te agradezco el consejo y sé que es un punto básico de cualquier inversor experimentado. Pero odio vender en bajadas puntuales. Miro la bolsa todos los días y ya decidiré si vendo o aguanto sobre la marcha. De todas formas si hay sustos grandes, en plan quiebra de la sucursal de Brasil o algo así, los stops pueden hasta ignorarlos así que ni así te garantizas minimizar pérdidas.


----------



## Último nick (1 Abr 2015)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Ésa es la idea. Personalmente, yo hasta después del segundo dividendo pasado mayo, que será de 0,15€ por acción, igual que el año pasado, no pienso empezar a vender SAN.
> 
> Saludos.



Con los dos dividendos y si se mantiene la acción nos ponemos en más de un 20% de retabilidad en unos meses. No entiendo a la gente que aún tiene TODOS sus ahorros en depósitos al 0,20% anual.


----------



## morenillocam (1 Abr 2015)

Pues para pillar a las gacelas cuando lo digan las manos fuertes.Eso se lo dices a los que hayan comprado san a 14.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (6 Abr 2015)

morenillocam dijo:


> Pues para pillar a las gacelas cuando lo digan las manos fuertes.Eso se lo dices a los que hayan comprado san a 14.



Como SAN suba a 14€ le compro el foro a calopez ::

Se acerca el segundo reparto de dividendos de este año. Éste se hará del mismo modo que los años anteriores.

232\558\calendario.pdf

Hay de tiempo hasta el día 13 de abril para entrar en el reparto de dividendos del Santander.


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 Abr 2015)

morenillocam dijo:


> Pues para pillar a las gacelas cuando lo digan las manos fuertes.Eso se lo dices a los que hayan comprado san a 14.



O las telefónicas a 30 .......


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Abr 2015)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> O las telefónicas a 30 .......



Telefónica y sus dividendos... es ahí donde pienso invertir gran parte de la pasta que tengo metida en SAN, que es mucha...


----------



## Obi (16 Ene 2016)

¿Cómo van esas inversiones en banca?


----------



## racional (16 Ene 2016)

SAN yo no compraria hasta que toque 2,7.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (17 Ene 2016)

racional dijo:


> SAN yo no compraria hasta que toque 2,7.



¿Crees que lo veremos este año?


----------



## Último nick (17 Ene 2016)

Obi dijo:


> ¿Cómo van esas inversiones en banca?



Hace ya un tiempo que no compro acciones, sólo fondos de inversión. 
Pero vamos, igualmente la cartera está roja nivel "para llorar".
Peor le ha ido a un colega que presumió delante de toda la pandilla cuando compró 10.000€ de Accerol-Mittal a 12€ :´( . Le metemos poca caña con eso...


----------



## regresado (17 Ene 2016)

Último nick dijo:


> Hace ya un tiempo que no compro acciones, sólo fondos de inversión.
> Pero vamos, igualmente la cartera está roja nivel "para llorar".
> Peor le ha ido a un colega que presumió delante de toda la pandilla cuando compró 10.000€ de Accerol-Mittal a 12€ :´( . Le metemos poca caña con eso...



jajaj no te mires el que pierde, bajeza de mirar el perdedor........

tu amigo es de los que pensaban ehh como estuvo a 50 y ahora está a 10, esta es la buena.....mts está muy bajista, y hasta que no haga un suelo prolongado no entraría, y hablo de niveles de 2€.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Ene 2016)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> ¿Crees que lo veremos este año?



no creo..si este dice que el Ibex no bajara de 8000...para ver al Satander en 2,7 se tendría que ir a 7000 o menos....:


----------



## regresado (17 Ene 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> no creo..si este dice que el Ibex no bajara de 8000...para ver al Satander en 2,7 se tendría que ir a 7000 o menos....:



este año, el siguiente ya veremos.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (17 Ene 2016)

BLOG BOLSA DOMINOKER 112: BANCO SANTANDER ya dió claras señales de venta en los 5,348

Nos vamos a 3.85 chicos. y como los pierda.. agarraos el cinturon !!


----------



## Obi (17 Ene 2016)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Nos vamos a 3.85 chicos. y como los pierda.. agarraos el cinturon !!



Decía Ludwig Von Mises que el único final posible para una expansión, sin límite, de dinero fiat inflacionario era el hundimiento total del sistema monetario. Está claro que los gobiernos y los bancos no van dejar de darle a la impresora. Así que allá cada cual si le quiere hacer caso a Mises, o no.
Por lo que a mi respecta, hace años que decidí no invertir ni un céntimo en acciones de banca.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Ene 2016)

Perdido soporte en 3,8 hacia donde vamos?

cual es el siguiente soporte fiable?


----------



## racional (20 Ene 2016)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> ¿Crees que lo veremos este año?



No este año.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Ene 2016)

el que viene....


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Ene 2016)

mpbk reincidente dijo:


> 3.65, ...................a mp debe volver a 3



Pues a medio plazo la esperare entre 3 y 3.30 creo que va a ser la" zona segura" de entrada.

ahora mismo, entrar a san es ir completamente a ciegas.


----------



## Tiogelito (20 Ene 2016)

Si como dicen va a comprar Popular, Bankia, Sabadell... ¿con la noticia SAN no bajará puntualmente? Si tienes claro SAN a mp, quizás el momento de entrar sea con esa noticia/bajada.


----------



## Obi (9 Feb 2016)

Al pie del timón hasta que se hunda el Titanic.
Ana Botín compra 100.000 acciones más del Santander por casi 350.000 euros. Los primeros ejecutivos del banco compran títulos de la entidad en los últimos días


----------



## GTorres (9 Feb 2016)

Obi dijo:


> Al pie del timón hasta que se hunda el Titanic.
> Ana Botín compra 100.000 acciones más del Santander por casi 350.000 euros. Los primeros ejecutivos del banco compran títulos de la entidad en los últimos días



Lo cierto es que la familia Botín puede hacer este tipo de cosas sin despeinarse lo más mínimo. Alguno pensará que es por orgullo pero ¿y si saben que van a subir?... Cada día me fío menos del casino.


----------



## el segador (9 Feb 2016)

Yo como dije hace una año la espero en 3 leureles.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (9 Feb 2016)

La verdad es que si se mantiene el dividendo del ano pasado estaría dando un 8.6% sobre el precio de la acción. Nada mal.


----------



## reregistrado (9 Feb 2016)

andyteleco dijo:


> La verdad es que si se mantiene el dividendo del ano pasado estaría dando un 8.6% sobre el precio de la acción. Nada mal.



como si te da un 30, se descuenta del precio.

---------- Post added 09-feb-2016 at 13:08 ----------




GTorres dijo:


> Lo cierto es que la familia Botín puede hacer este tipo de cosas sin despeinarse lo más mínimo. Alguno pensará que es por orgullo pero ¿y si saben que van a subir?... Cada día me fío menos del casino.



350000 es calderilla para ella.


----------



## Kalevala (9 Feb 2016)

el segador dijo:


> Yo como dije hace una año la espero en 3 leureles.



Yo tengo una directriz de largo plazo por 3,355. Si baja de ahi no hay otra hasta 2 :fiufiu:

De hecho he comprado a 3,40 para vender a 3,30 o 3,99 o


----------



## racional (13 Feb 2016)

El sector bancario lo tiene mal, con tipos al 0%, fin de los estimulos de los bancos centrales, desapalancamiento, competencia, el SAN facilmente se ira a los 2,50€ en los proximos meses, y podria no recuperarse hasta la próxima década.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2016 at 15:24 ----------

Para ver el futuro de Europa solo hay que mirar el pasado de Japon, se esta repetiendo todo igual.


----------



## Último nick (14 Feb 2016)

Obi dijo:


> Al pie del timón hasta que se hunda el Titanic.
> Ana Botín compra 100.000 acciones más del Santander por casi 350.000 euros. Los primeros ejecutivos del banco compran títulos de la entidad en los últimos días



Cuando el 90% del accionariado cobraba el dividendo en acciones ( a 6€ o más) los botín cobraban el cash. Ahora compran. Sé inteligente, haz como los Botín


----------



## Obi (14 Feb 2016)

Último nick dijo:


> Cuando el 90% del accionariado cobraba el dividendo en acciones ( a 6€ o más) los botín cobraban el cash. Ahora compran. Sé inteligente, haz como los Botín



No me interesa comprar acciones de una empresa que se dedica a especular con dinero fiat. Algunos creemos que el sistema monetario actual va a acabar muy mal. Las leyes de la economía son tan inmutables como las de la física. Y un dinero que, año tras año, pierde su valor, a la larga, necesariamente tiene que dejar de ser dinero. En fin, allá cada cual con lo que haga con sus ahorros.


----------



## Tiogelito (14 Feb 2016)

Último nick dijo:


> Cuando el 90% del accionariado cobraba el dividendo en acciones ( a 6€ o más) los botín cobraban el cash. Ahora compran. Sé inteligente, haz como los Botín



La inteligencia de la nueva generacion Botin todavia me la tienen que demostrar...
O si alguien tiene referencias suyas como gestora, por favor que las comparta.

Casi todo el mundo que conozco esta en bolsa con perdidas, deseando recuperar un poco para salirse una temporada. Con ese sentimiento de fondo, es complicado suba nada de forma sostenida.


----------



## Jordan_Belfort (14 Feb 2016)

La pregunta es ¿quién no ha comprado SAN? ¿Cuantos caeremos si baja de 2?


----------



## Paisdemierda (14 Feb 2016)

Obi dijo:


> Al pie del timón hasta que se hunda el Titanic.
> Ana Botín compra 100.000 acciones más del Santander por casi 350.000 euros. Los primeros ejecutivos del banco compran títulos de la entidad en los últimos días



recompra de acciones al 0%, de que me suena?


----------



## un pringao (15 Feb 2016)

Para Ana Botin invertir un millon es como si un mileurista invierte mil euros, ella gana diez millones al año, y al mileurista le duele mas perder mil euros que a ella un millon.


----------



## Señor Calopez (15 Feb 2016)

Último nick dijo:


> No entiendo a la gente que aún tiene TODOS sus ahorros en depósitos al 0,20% anual.



¿Para no perder el 50% de tu dinero en un año? ienso:

---------- Post added 15-feb-2016 at 04:00 ----------




Último nick dijo:


> Que Dios me pille confesado. No le veo sentido a la caida así que me la juego. Un saludo y aceptaré el owned con dignidad si al final lo hay.



:rolleye:


----------



## Último nick (15 Feb 2016)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> ¿Para no perder el 50% de tu dinero en un año? ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-feb-2016 at 04:00 ----------
> 
> ...



Vas desfasadisimo, vendí con ganacias jeje. De todas formas mi cartera (esclusivamente de fondos) está en número rojos, como la de casi todos.


----------



## Kalevala (2 Mar 2016)

Kalevala dijo:


> Yo tengo una directriz de largo plazo por 3,355. Si baja de ahi no hay otra hasta 2 :fiufiu:
> 
> De hecho he comprado a 3,40 para vender a 3,30 o 3,99 o



Vendidas a 3,99. Compradas a 3,40 como dije en su momento, nunca toco el stop de 3,30.
Eso es casi un 20% en menos de un mes.

:rolleye:


----------

